# Enstar 11



## L I Jane (Sep 21, 2008)

Anybody have a source for this growth inhibitor under 95.00 a 5oz bottle? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 22, 2008)

Do I hear $76?

Hummert - Enstar II


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you Scott!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2008)

I can do better $69 http://www.saveonchemicals.com/index.php?doc=searchscript.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 22, 2008)

Yippee--Even better!! thank you


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 22, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> I can do better $69 http://www.saveonchemicals.com/index.php?doc=searchscript.




Wow, that place is GREAT! It's like a toxic toy store! Great price on Merit too at only $45 / 2oz.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 23, 2008)

I had trouble ordering online, if you do, just give them a call, you might have to leave a message but they were very quick to return my call. The man I talked to also supposedly fixed the online ordering trouble, I'll find out the next time I need to order!


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW!!!! The shipping is the pits on the saveonchemicals group 20.00 for the 5oz bottle of Enstar 11.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that's a flat standard rate, I ordered 1/2lb. of decathlon with the enstar & paid $20. If this is one stop shopping for all your toxic needs, will you break out even or spend more by the time you deal with additional sources?


----------

